
Blink shows 110,000 videos in first week of launching - stinaliland
http://arcticstartup.com/2014/05/05/blink-shows-110000-videos-in-first-week-of-launching
======
weisberg
Actually, it's now over 200,000 a few days later. Turns out, Tinder + Vine +
Snapchat is a pretty viral idea.

